# Melo 3 Mini - Replacement glass



## moolies86 (30/6/16)

Any vendors have stock on the melo 3 mini replacement glass ?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/6/16)

We have it in stock. Not on the website yet. Where are you located?


----------



## moolies86 (30/6/16)

Located in the northern cape,but coming up to joburg soon so hopefully you still have stock by then thanks guys


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/16)

Bump... I had a small accident with one of Melo III Mini's and need a replacement glass.

I have just tried to search a few of the vendor web sites with no luck... Any vendors got stock? NB this is for the Melo 3 *MINI!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/16)

Rob, i see @Vaperite South Africa responded above in case you didnt see
Not sure if they have though


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/16)

Silver said:


> Rob, i see @Vaperite South Africa responded above in case you didnt see
> Not sure if they have though



Yip I did check thier website... no Melo 3 Mini replacement glass...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bump... I had a small accident with one of Melo III Mini's and need a replacement glass.
> 
> I have just tried to search a few of the vendor web sites with no luck... Any vendors got stock? NB this is for the Melo 3 *MINI!*


.


moolies86 said:


> Any vendors have stock on the melo 3 mini replacement glass ?




@Rob Fisher and @moolies86
See - http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Accessories/Glass-Replacements-for-Tanks/GLASS Replacement-for-MINI-MELO3


Can't wait to buy and try the Pico after all the positive comments - will be my very first mod

.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/16)

ddk1979 said:


> See - http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Accessories/Glass-Replacements-for-Tanks/GLASS Replacement-for-MINI-MELO3



Awesome! Many thanks @ddk1979! 

Now let's see what else I can order at the same time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/7/16)

Sorry Rob, we are sold out. Just ordered more for our next shipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Sorry Rob, we are sold out. Just ordered more for our next shipment.



While you're there @Vaperite South Africa 

Would you by any chance be getting in the famous 'good' 0.6 ohm Vaporesso CCell coils? The ones with the big round juice holes, not the hexagonal holes. @Rob Fisher are these the correct ones I am describing?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/16)

Silver said:


> While you're there @Vaperite South Africa
> 
> Would you by any chance be getting in the famous 'good' 0.6 ohm Vaporesso CCell coils? The ones with the big round juice holes, not the hexagonal holes. @Rob Fisher are these the correct ones I am describing?



Yes spot on @Silver! 0.6Ω SS cCells that look like this...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (27/9/16)

Reviving this thread as I am in desperate need of a Melo 3 MINI replacement glass, my brother by mistake broke it...
I see most vendors are sold out


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/9/16)

We have

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (27/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have


Your site shows out of stock for the 2ml? Would you Blubird store maybe have? Thanks

EDIT: Or even your Eastgate store


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/9/16)

One left in stock and more on back order. Contact nicholas@vaperite.co.za to get the last one or call him on 0826195674

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

